#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Programa para Gerenciamento de tempo em lan house

## renat_o_89

Oi! pra quem esta lendo a minha Mensagem....

Preciso de Ajuda mesmo ... é que tipow eu comecei uma LAN-HOUSE e Cyber-cafe...
E Tipo... Gostaria de uma ajuda p/ alguem me arrumar um programa em linux e uma ajudinha p/ 

instala-lo pra controlar o tempo e se der que possa cadastrar o usuario ... mas se não der 

blz td certo ... eu arrumo um programa a parte pra cadastrar o nome do cliente a parte...

Eu consegui varios programas:

*ZEIBEBUDE BR*
Um tal de Zeiberbude(em Portugues) que eu consegui instala-lo(servidor) e arrumar ele com os 

nomes das maquinas e endereçar os IP's, mas na maquina cliente qd eu instalo o "zdesk3.0" 

que eh instalado na maquina cliente ele naum vai nem a pau ... fala que a maquina naum eh 

cadastrada com um aviso em vermelho....(Eu configurei o DHCP no linux kurumin.. mesmo assim 

naum deu certo, se alguem souber a configuração me passa) ele eh pra linux
Site: http://paginas.terra.com.br/informat...erbude_br.html

*OPEN KIOSK*
Esse pelas imagens que eu vi no site eh uma blz .. bom pra karamba, mas naum consegui 

instalar... se alguem souber ... me fala pra linux tb!
Site: http://openkiosk.sourceforge.net/

*LAN-BR*
Esse programa eh em portugues ... mas naum consegui instalar nem com o tutorial...
Ele eh bom pelas fotos q eu vi... feito pelo MAuro Xavier ... dever ser gente boua esse kara 

mas naum consigo falar com ele por e-mail
Site: http://www.portalcriativa.com.br/LanBr.html

.... Entaum se alguem souber algum programa melhor e tiver um tutorial pra instalar e 

configurar ou poder me ajudar a instalar e configurar me manda...

Estarei esperando pra uma ajuda.. Vlw =) Meu nome eh renato matteuzzo to pedindo mesmo a 

ajuda pq eu ainda to no 3º ano do ensino medio e ainda naum fiz faculdade por isso q naum 

sei quase nada de linux ... ^.^''

---> MSN e E-mail meu: [email protected] <----

----------

